# Has anyone seen 5000 seats like this?



## triplered (Feb 17, 2006)

I was looking in my local classifieds, and I came across these seats in an '84 5000. I don't remember having ever seen seats like them before. I haven't seen the car in person, so I don't know if they're original Audi or not. They look really nice. I wouldn't mind picking them up.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Yup. May have been '84 only, but I remember borrowing a friend's '84 with those seats.


----------



## triplered (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (teach2)*

Cool. I might have to try to pick them up.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone seen 5000 seats like this? (triplered)*

My first thought was "leatherette" or something, not real leather. I could be wrong though.


----------



## triplered (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone seen 5000 seats like this? (PerL)*

That would be my guess too. That's ok as long as they're in good condition.


----------



## vag_crazy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone seen 5000 seats like this? (triplered)*

I have seen a 1987 5000S avant in florida with thos seats, but the interior was beige, always leather, of course


----------

